# Any aussies in the UK?



## aussieandproud (May 23, 2007)

I was just wondering if there were any Aussies in the UK on this forum who would mind giving their opinion on the Work Ethic over there (from an Aussies point of view!!).

It seems a lot of Poms believe us Aussies to be lazy so I would just like to know what impression the Poms give to the Aussies in their home land? Are they complete workaholics? Do they put work in front of fun??

Just curious!


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Funny enough, the Australian community is a valued one in the work places over here. All expats from old colonial countries are valued because of their work ethic compared to local residents. Don't ask me why but that is how it is.


----------



## aussieandproud (May 23, 2007)

Peterc said:


> Funny enough, the Australian community is a valued one in the work places over here. All expats from old colonial countries are valued because of their work ethic compared to local residents. Don't ask me why but that is how it is.


Cheers Peter - as I suspected 

The POMS obviously like the way we're more relaxed about work - Work to Live not Live to Work!


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Agree with Peterc - not seen as lazy over here - seen as hard working and resourceful if anything! 
Funnily enough I though that Europe would be cutting-edge in terms of technology, but they definitely aren't - certainly not in a telecomms arena. 

I'm from NSW - where are you from?


----------



## seayork2002 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have never had a problem. Both my husband and I (in some of our jobs) worked harder in Australia than in the UK but I have not been treated any differently




aussieandproud said:


> I was just wondering if there were any Aussies in the UK on this forum who would mind giving their opinion on the Work Ethic over there (from an Aussies point of view!!).
> 
> It seems a lot of Poms believe us Aussies to be lazy so I would just like to know what impression the Poms give to the Aussies in their home land? Are they complete workaholics? Do they put work in front of fun??
> 
> Just curious!


----------



## chickwithaltitude (Dec 28, 2008)

seayork2002 said:


> I have never had a problem. Both my husband and I (in some of our jobs) worked harder in Australia than in the UK but I have not been treated any differently


I have had the impression that the Brits like the Australian work ethic. I have always had nothing but nice comments on how hard a worker I am. Personally i think the Brits work way too much (as in the amount of hours done a week) compared to us Aussies, in other words they definitely Live to Work. However I have worked with some pretty damn lazy Brits whilst here. We Aussies have a much better work/life balance. Just because you don't work 100 hours a week doesn't mean you don't work hard when you do your 38 hours.

That make sense? It does in my head lol


----------



## seayork2002 (Feb 1, 2009)

It does make sense



chickwithaltitude said:


> I have had the impression that the Brits like the Australian work ethic. I have always had nothing but nice comments on how hard a worker I am. Personally i think the Brits work way too much (as in the amount of hours done a week) compared to us Aussies, in other words they definitely Live to Work. However I have worked with some pretty damn lazy Brits whilst here. We Aussies have a much better work/life balance. Just because you don't work 100 hours a week doesn't mean you don't work hard when you do your 38 hours.
> 
> That make sense? It does in my head lol


----------

